# A look at the upcoming Velocity 2.0 RDA.



## Alex (20/2/16)

*A look at the upcoming Velocity 2.0 RDA.*
(source) · 9 hours ago



















source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...6ode6/a_look_at_the_upcoming_velocity_20_rda/

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (20/2/16)

Nice, nice,nice. I am still deciding on weels for the P67


----------



## Petrus (20/2/16)

Damn. Avidvapors is out of stock.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/2/16)

Not released yet.. Read the piece


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/16)

Oooh finally, something I can get excited about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/16)

Wish we could pre order them and pay so as soon as they launched they already on there way to us.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Why does it look to me like it hasn't changed much? Am I missing something. The screws are slotted set screws, but that's all I can see. What am I missing?


For me it's actually a chance to get myself a authentic hopefully as there are no v1 around.
They will not really change much just tweek it as it is a winning rda.
Like they say don't fix it if it ain't broke.


----------



## NewOobY (21/2/16)

flip this is sick, I love my velocity - so apparently this thing can be used for squonking <-- sorry spelling. If I had the CUD funds to squonk I would, especially with this new velocity. Shit this is bad for my budget, because I know I am going to go on a mission to get a squonker and authentic velocity v2.

Thanks for the post @Alex my wallet is not happy with you but my heart is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/2/16)

surely this can't be 2.0.... it looks more like 1.5 in terms of changes...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ChrisFJS (22/2/16)

I hope the clones will also have a bottom fed option. I can't afford the real deal


----------



## NewOobY (22/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> surely this can't be 2.0.... it looks more like 1.5 in terms of changes...



What other changes would you of liked to see? Just curios because as you know I am very new to this RDA life.


----------



## Kamiel (22/2/16)

And this time, there will be authentics around. Do I hold out or bite the bullet and get the Phenotype L?


----------

